# Kreditkarten Daten mit Pin weg>Was nun?



## 123cc (17 April 2007)

Hallo...
was passiert wenn meine Kreditkartennummer mit PIN und etc. an dritte übergeht? Was für eine Gefahr besteht dann? Können die überhaupt an mein Geld rankommen? Vielleicht durch Interneteinkauf oder etc. ??

Falls durch Internet>>kann ich die trotzdem erwischen ?? <--Weil ja Ware geliefert wird an die Adresse.

Danke im voraus für eure Beiträge.

Ich werde morgen wieder hereinschauen...muss jetzt nähmlich weg!! 

Bis dann!!!


----------



## peanuts (17 April 2007)

*AW: Kreditkarten Daten mit Pin weg>Was nun?*

Ich würde die Karte sperren lassen. Sofort.


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2007)

*AW: Kreditkarten Daten mit Pin weg>Was nun?*

...das muss er sogar, steht in den AGB mit dem Kreditkartenanbieter. Außerdem, was heißt hier PIN - steht die etwa auf der Karte drauf? Erwischen (wie der Held hier annimmt) wird er wahrscheinlich niemanden, denn das wäre die Aufgabe von Profis. Wäre schon interessant zu erfahren, wie das Teil überhaupt weg kam.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (18 April 2007)

*AW: Kreditkarten Daten mit Pin weg>Was nun?*



123cc schrieb:


> Hallo...
> was passiert wenn meine Kreditkartennummer mit PIN und etc. an dritte übergeht?


Dann musst du sie - wie beschrieben - sofortissimo sperren lassen, telefonisch vorab unter der bundesweit einheitlichen Rufnummer 116116.

Es ist höchstgradig unverantwortlich, die PIN auf einem Zettel im Geldbeutel mitzuführen. Die gehört ins Gehirn und sonst nirgendwohin. Denkbar wäre höchstens ein Zettel mit einer völlig falschen PIN - vielleicht probiert es ein Dieb einmal zu oft und der Bankomat zieht die Kreditkarte ein...



> Falls durch Internet>>kann ich die trotzdem erwischen ?? <--Weil ja Ware geliefert wird an die Adresse.


Das wissen die auch, deshalb werden sie Bargeld abheben oder Waren zur sofortigen Mitnahme kaufen. Der geprellte Verkäufer steht dann evtl. bei dir auf der Matte, und du solltest ihm in diesem Fall eine Sperrbestätigung zeigen können.

Wuschel


----------



## johinos (18 April 2007)

*AW: Kreditkarten Daten mit Pin weg>Was nun?*



123cc schrieb:


> Hallo...
> was passiert wenn meine Kreditkartennummer mit PIN und etc. an dritte übergeht?


Liest sich, als sei die Karte selbst nicht weg, phishing vielleicht. 

Aus "So schützen Sie sich vor Scheck- und Kreditkarten-Betrug", dort stehen auch die Telefonnummern für die Sperrung von Scheck- und Kreditkarten:

"Melden Sie die entsprechenden Buchungen umgehend beim Karten ausgebenden Institut."

Erwischt werden _können_ die Täter auch. Fehler machen sie alle.


----------



## peanuts (18 April 2007)

*AW: Kreditkarten Daten mit Pin weg>Was nun?*



johinos schrieb:


> Liest sich, als sei die Karte selbst nicht weg, phishing vielleicht.


Das hab ich zwar auch so verstanden, aber ich weiss nicht, wie einfach es ist, aus den Kartendaten eine Blankokarte zu basteln und mit der Unfug anzustellen. Wenn die PIN in falsche Hände geraten ist, ist die Kreditkarte "verbrannt".


----------



## johinos (18 April 2007)

*AW: Kreditkarten Daten mit Pin weg>Was nun?*



			
				peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die PIN in falsche Hände geraten ist, ist die Kreditkarte "verbrannt".


Für Online-Nutzungen ist die dreistellige Kartenprüfnummer entscheidend, die PIN wird nicht gebraucht. Das heißt, eigentlich ist diese Zahl ja auch eine "PIN", die abhanden kommen kann. Bei vielen Kreditkarten wie z. B. VISA befindet sich die KPN auf der Rückseite im/am Unterschriftenfeld rechts oben, bei American Express auf der Vorderseite rechts über der Kreditkartennummer.


----------



## 123cc (29 April 2007)

*Einkaufen im Internet mit Kreditkarte*Betrug**

Hallo...was wäre wenn meine Kreditkarten-Daten im Internet durch Phishing an dritte gelangen würden?

Was könnten die Betrüger im Internet einkaufen?

Kommen die ungestraft davon?

Was kann man konkret damit anstellen (Mit cc-Nr, Datum, Inhaber, 3stellige pin) ?

Wie könnten die Betrüger an mein Geld kommen?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 April 2007)

*AW: Einkaufen im Internet mit Kreditkarte*Betrug**



123cc schrieb:


> Hallo...was wäre wenn meine Kreditkarten-Daten im Internet durch Phishing an dritte gelangen würden?
> ...
> Was kann man konkret damit anstellen (Mit cc-Nr, Datum, Inhaber, 3stellige pin) ?


Wieso sollte bei Phishing die PIN der Kreditkarte in die Haende von Dritten gelangen, ausserdem ist diese mindestens 4-stellig? Du meinst wohl die Kartenpruefnummer oder KPN, die sich meist auf der Rueckseite beim Magnetstreifen befindet und oft bei Einkaeufen mit KK abgefragt wird?

Meines Wissens nach haftet der Kunde nur bei grober Fahrlaessigkeit, d.h. wenn er den Verlust der Karte nicht gleich meldet oder die PIN zusammen mit der Karte aufbewahrt. Ob dies bei Phishing der Fall ist, ist mir nicht bekannt, vermutlich aber vom Einzelfall abhaengig


----------

